
Solar City's Debt Burdens Tesla - calchris42
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-06/hidden-by-model-3-mess-tesla-s-other-problem-is-about-to-emerge
======
garrettgrimsley
Non-linkbait title: Solar City's Debt Burdens Tesla

~~~
dang
Changed. Thanks!

------
neo4sure
Here is another article on how Tesla is going to die. I wish there was some
please we can accumulate all these articles grouped according to author and
publisher.

------
cryptoz
The 'problem' cited is also Tesla's major advantage and play into a 10
trillion dollar energy market growing into the future. All perspective, I
guess.

------
kardos
This clickbait headline doesn't belong here

~~~
calchris42
Just for my own understanding. .. if an article is interesting, but title is
click bait, is it really considered better to make up my own title vs. use the
author's title? I could see arguments both ways.

~~~
kardos
Sidestepping your title authenticity question a bit: the risk of going with
the clickbait headline is that you simply won't get any substantive comments
because a critical mass will skip the posting -- that may have happened here
(4h in and nothing yet). Meanwhile there is a third option: find another
outlet that covered the topic is a less clickbaity fashion.

